# Sig Request



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

The Request:

I want a Artur Kyshenko, Peter Aerts, Anderson Silva, Nate Diaz and Carlos Condit sig por favor.

Pics:

www.k-1.co.jp/k-1gp/images/fighter/artur_kyshenko.jpg
www.k-1fightclub.com/fighters_profile/fighter_profile_pic/b_r/peteraerts_b3.jpg (if possible just him and not all the crap behind him)
www.strikezonedortmund.eu/images/andersonsilva044.jpg or www.mmaplayground.com/forums/i/pi/179812_1.jpg
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p279/mlsman23/Nathan_Diaz.jpg?t=1217059902 (or if you can find a better one)
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p279/mlsman23/iCA6FKTWG.jpg?t=1217060171


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

DAMN that is a lot of fighters in one sig

I don't think I can do this one...Composure should be good at making this kind of sig.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not too hot at making multi-pic sigs either.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Aerts picture wasn't good as his arms block the other fighters faces. 










http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/2299/mlsbannerkn5.png


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I know you wanted a multi fighter sig but I suck at those so I made a Peter Aerts sig instead. It's cool if you don't want to use it since it's not exactly what you wanted but here it is. It's a wallpaper from his site that I changed around a little.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Nice sigs guys. I like how yours is really simple mjbish...has a good look to it.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

RVCA said:


> Nice sigs guys. I like how yours is really simple mjbish...has a good look to it.


Thanks I can't take full credit for it though because it's a wallpaper from Aerts site and I just made it greyscaled and added the border and MLS to it. I tried making one with all the fighters in it but I couldn't get it to look good and I'm not feeling the creativity right now so I couldn't come up with anything good. If MLS doesn't want to use it then I'm going to.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks B-Real and MJ they both look great!!!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Are you gonna use the one I made because if not then I'm gonna throw my name on there and use it for a lil while?


----------

